# thinking to sell at summer events....



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi I just started my online t-shirts business a few days ago.
Well....right now I am at the stage to think about how to get more traffic on my site and also another way to get customers.

I know it'll take lots of time, effort and research to stay in business or even just get going. I'm excited but also worried.

Now I am thinking to try some the event to sell my shirts but I've never done this, so I would like to get some advice.

I am also curious what kind of permit I have to have!?

And how do you approach to the event host?... I mean most of the time I haven't seen any info about setting booth at the event. I'd like to know the steps to have a booth at the event.

Thank you


----------



## mayflowerink (Sep 11, 2009)

We sell a line of candy from SweetandSourUSA.com at festivals, and we also sell t-shirts at some of the same events.

Most all events that have a web site will have a page with vendor info. If not just call the contact person, they want vendors, that is how they make their money. Most events are looking for more vendors. We actually got in two of largest events in Arkansas, that are known for being hard to get in to.

We tried a gun show last weekend and did good, plus it was aircond. We also do local car shows, and have had pretty good response.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

ReiRei said:


> Hi I just started my online t-shirts business a few days ago.
> Well....right now I am at the stage to think about how to get more traffic on my site and also another way to get customers.
> 
> I know it'll take lots of time, effort and research to stay in business or even just get going. I'm excited but also worried.
> ...


 www.fairsandfestivals.net will provide much info and you can sign up for addintional info


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

How many shirts do you normally bring to sell? I know it depends on the size of the event, but what if 1500+ are coming, how many would you take?

And when you sell at the event, do you sell them cheaper than the online price??

Since I couldn't open my merchant account, I would have to take CASH ONLY, do you think it'll be ok??

This will be the very very first time for me, and I am worried if I can sell any...
I lunched my site a week ago, and so far, it's hard to get a good traffic on my website and haven't sold any, yet. 

Thank you


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Go to these events and hustle! Most of the time, your not going to need a 'vendors' permit. Your pretty much going to register and the main host event comapny will take care of all the 'serious' paper work.

Events are a great way of face to face networking. Meeting those people that will invite you to other events..or meeting potential retailers, photographers, bloggers etc the list goes on. You can only do so much behind a computer screen.

From my experience I know that I typically sell my shirts at a discounted price. Whether the customers that day know that or not it doesnt matter. People dont want to spend top dollar for a shirt. They have probably already payed a cover charge..if not a ticket charge and their not just going to buy one shirt. They are going to be shopping, buying food etc..If your shirts are top price you give people little freedom in there choice to support your brand.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

I think I will try to attend one...but since I haven't sold any, yet, I am worried if I sell none and it'll let me down...


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

you wont know untill you try, and if you dont try you definatley wont sell any shirts.

dissapointment is a natural part of starting up a business, if it was easy everyone would be in business for themselves.
its natural to get discouraged at first, DONT let that stop you or you will never succeed, you have to get your stuff out there to get noticed to sell anything, it never hurts to do a raffle or give away to get traffic to your site or booth either, almost everyone will stop by to sign up for something they could win for free, and look at your goods during the process!
best of luck!


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you.

I think I feel a bit stressed out since I am doing this all by myself and I'm from another county, everything takes longer...so get more nervous...

I would be appreciate if you can look at my site and tell me what you think or any comment... 
It is R/15 - CASUAL & UNIQUE DESIGNS FOR MEN AND WOMEN!

So far, most of my traffic is only coming from a blog I put ad on.

Thank you


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Reiko, I looked at your site, even though your designs are not in my tastes you are definatley a very talented artist. I did like the "Arizona" design alot.
I'm going to look for the books you referenced to check out some more of your work.

it can be very overwhelming starting out, keep your head up, you will do fine.
again good luck with the festival


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you so much.
I will do my best not to waste all the time I spent even I am still worried

I am also worry about driving to get there, I am not a good driver, yet LOL (Just because we drive opposite side in my county)

Thanks again


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Just curious, how many designs do you take???

And how many shirts for each??


Thank you.


----------



## Meechelle (Oct 2, 2009)

We went to their local city chamber offices and got all the information we needed.


----------

